# What tie with a black shirt?



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a black shirt that I really like (it's from Boss, believe or not, but the fabric is just right, and barely noticeably shiny), but I'm often confused about what tie to wear with it. I mostly go either for a black grenadine/knit silk tie, or no tie at all (esp. on a Friday night), but it'd be nice to have more options. Any ideas?
(ps. I'm not in the business environment)


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I saw some folks wearing white collar bands with black shirts on Sunday. 

Joking aside, I think that dark purple tie would be ok with black shirt (my first choice). Than I would try a light yellow with a nice pattern.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

With black, I think tieless is best.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

No black shirts for me. But what about a red tie? Maybe a nice red knit? Or one in gold?


----------



## floutist (Jan 9, 2006)

Either black, or none at all.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I am not a fan of the tie with black shirt.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

IMHO, black goes with all colors. The only limiting factor is the jacket color (and texture). Pink, violet, lime green, or burnt umber with a black shirt can punch up any jacket containing these colors (or their complements).

I like black shirts, especially button-downs (playing against the stereotype).


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

For a suave gangster look, I once wore a silver tie with a black shirt and grey with thin black pinstripe suit. I would personally no longer wear that particular combination but for evening wear, I have no problem recommending a nice silver tie with a very muted pattern or some texture - nothing too busy - to go with a black shirt.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks everybody. The suggestions confirmed my intuitions -- I will continue to wear the shirt tie-less most of the time, but will also try to get hold of a nice knit silk in dark red (of the kind Ralph Fiennes was sporting in 'The Constant Gardener'). Light yellow? Not until I'm 40 (which will be in 13 years) and very self-confident sartorially [^]


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

I wouldn't wear a black shirt with a tie either, but if I had a gun to my head forcing me to, I'd plump for a salmon pink one. That looks OK.


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

No tie, if you must wear a black shirt.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

To dress something up in an everyday situation, I like just about any tie except white with black. It depends on the color of your pants and sport coat. (I don't think I would wear a black shirt with a suite.)

I realize that others may disagree. It is something I like to do once a month or so.


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

No tie at all.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Black


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I wore a black shirt with a black and tan tie today.

(Prepares to duck from barrage of rotten eggs and vegetables) LOL

I really do get a lot of good advice here and try to learn from it when I can. I apologize for this indiscretion, but I do like the look. (But NOT with a white tie.)


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

Is it okay to where brown shoes with a black shirt?

"The whole thing is performance and prowess and feats of association. Why don't critics talk about those things - what a feat it was to turn that that way, and what a feat it was to remember that, to be reminded of that by this? Scoring. You've got to score." Robert Frost


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I did today, but I don't know what some of the posters who are more knowledgeable about clothes would say. (I suspect there is not a problem.)


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

PLEASE reserve your black shirt for evening clubbing, since that is the ONLY OK way to wear one. Thus, it will probably look better without a tie.

Don't wear a black shirt during the day even if you donÂ´t work in an office, unless you want to look like Bijan here...[:0]


----------



## Prince Barry (Jan 8, 2006)

I wear a fairly discrete Versace tie with mine. It's silver with the Medusa head woven in to the fabric. Not a shiny silver, it's quite a matte finish.

Barry


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

No tie with a black shirt for me.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

I think black tie or none at all. I always try and go for a tie darker than the shirt and with black that is too difficult. And when you wear any coloured tie with a black shirt, it seems to highlight the unpractical nature of a tie.


----------



## mensimageconsultant (Oct 10, 2003)

The guideline is that the shirt and tie should contrast, mostly by color. (If not, it looks like no tie is worn.) Black shirt, light (but not white) tie.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by mensimageconsultant_
> 
> The guideline is that the shirt and tie should contrast, mostly by color. (If not, it looks like no tie is worn.) Black shirt, light (but not white) tie.


If that's your advice then I wouldn't hire you if my life depended on it. You're going to look like an enforcer on the Sopranos -- one of the walk-on walk-off parts to boot. Tie with black shirt = bad idea. Bad consultant! No biscuit!

-- RJman


----------



## Konrad (Oct 30, 2005)

No tie! B/c no black shirt! At all! Ever!



> quote:_Originally posted by Mahler_
> 
> I have a black shirt that I really like (it's from Boss, believe or not, but the fabric is just right, and barely noticeably shiny), but I'm often confused about what tie to wear with it. I mostly go either for a black grenadine/knit silk tie, or no tie at all (esp. on a Friday night), but it'd be nice to have more options. Any ideas?
> (ps. I'm not in the business environment)


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

Armani currently has a beautiful black tie with small ivory stripes that I often present to customers. Also, BOC has a black and blue tie that has wonderful action of paisleys.


----------



## mensimageconsultant (Oct 10, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say he had to - or even should - wear a tie. It was a basic guideline, like for the office. And in this case, a red tie might look better than a lighter color.


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

I am sorry, but I do not care for a black shirt. Too slick for me...

Trevor L. Furbay
Proprietor

ROMUALDO TAILORING CO.
www.romualdo.com


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

Dark grey or black tie, or no tie to the black shirt.

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

DressPRMex- I like that black shirt with yellow tie.

Never like black shirt with grey or silver tie, unless the wearer is going to recieve a reward at the event.


----------



## Marina_a_a_a_a_a_a (Jan 28, 2006)

Black and silky tie


.....Black shirt? Maybe better no shirt at all? .......


A Manâ€™s Home is his Castle until the Queen arrives.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

White. Definitely white. You can match it with a white hatband, then a white pocket square with your black suit, and then finish off with white socks.


----------

